# Wood pellet cat litter?



## Crazy_cat_lady (10 February 2015)

Anyone use this? If so what are your views? 
Have 2 big cats and jumbo sized "potty" and currently use catsan that lasts about 5 days before being changed completely (obviously scoop the poop each time it's done) however in pets at home saw a massive bag of pellets for the same price as a catsan so wondering if this would be more economical?  Also the "potty" isn't in a separate room so minimal smell is favoured!!


----------



## yellowdun (10 February 2015)

We swopped to pellets a few weeks ago. Previously used catsan.  Results are great. No smell and my cats seem to prefer it.


----------



## C1airey (10 February 2015)

Yep, we love it. Two cats here and minimal smell. Would never use anything else now


----------



## tallyho! (10 February 2015)

Used it for years. Perfect stuff.


----------



## meandmyself (10 February 2015)

I use it too. Love it. You can wet it down so it turns to sawdust too, which makes it last longer as well as making the poo easier to get out. I don't soak it right now, but when I do, I just throw a few cupfuls into a bucket and add water.


----------

